# LE Paunsagunt archery elk



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

Ok, I have good boots, multiple packs, and all of July and August. If anybody is willing to point me in a startable direction, I have good bruiser deer info on unit 18. I am taking horses and also need a good spot for a 38' toyhauler as base.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm guessing that everyone is just going to tell you that Paunsagunt sucks for elk and you should just turn your tag back in.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I spent some time around whiteman's bench by tropic reservoir when I had my deer tag a few years ago. Saw elk back in there a few times the week I was there. Saw a couple of bulls coming out of the area that had been harvested. One okay 6 by 6 came by us strapped on top of a quite small car. Looked pretty funny.........
Some good camping close and around the reservoir. 
Didn't kill my deer there. Was deer everywhere in there the year before.


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I'm guessing that everyone is just going to tell you that Paunsagunt sucks for elk and you should just turn your tag back in.


I do expect quite a bit of that, I'm not looking for a 400 bull, just a few places to look for a shooter. Drawing a tag with only 2 points, I'm probably going to vent the first branch I see.


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

2full said:


> I spent some time around whiteman's bench by tropic reservoir when I had my deer tag a few years ago. Saw elk back in there a few times the week I was there. Saw a couple of bulls coming out of the area that had been harvested. One okay 6 by 6 came by us strapped on top of a quite small car. Looked pretty funny.........
> Some good camping close and around the reservoir.
> Didn't kill my deer there. Was deer everywhere in there the year before.


Thanks, most info I have received has been centered around Tropic. I will get boots on the ground here in a week.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Tourists see elk all the time on the ATV rides during the fall elk hunts. They catch them coming off the alfalfa fields in the mornings, and often times on the return trip too. Just sign up for a ride at Ruby's Inn. 
Nice thing with this elk herd is that they get rather used to ATVs. So road hunting works out well. Numerous roads between Ruby's Inn and Tropic Res. Just don't hunt in the Park. You can find them all the way out the East Fork road.


----------



## deadibob (May 20, 2015)

I've archery hunted bull elk on the Paunsagunt three times. There are several areas to focus on. Labor day weekend is usually a bust because of the annual cross country horse race they have in there. Along with the extra campers for the holiday. I can give you some info in a pm or phone call.


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

deadibob said:


> I've archery hunted bull elk on the Paunsagunt three times. There are several areas to focus on. Labor day weekend is usually a bust because of the annual cross country horse race they have in there. Along with the extra campers for the holiday. I can give you some info in a pm or phone call.


That would be great! I am leaving Friday morning to go get familiar with the area, then in 2 more weeks, I will start actual scouting. Call or pm, which ever you prefer.

My name is Jason 801-647-8477

Thanks for all the advice everybody, I know it's not an OIL hunt, but I am very excited!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Tropic Res area gets POUNDED!

Roads/ATV trails EVERYWERE as-well......

There are pockets of elk elsewere, But it takes many years to figure out.
Really good bulls are harvested by locals annually.,,BUT,
Guys that have put the time in and learned it, Dont give info out easy.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes Tropic gets a lot of action...........
But, I camped there and went back into the side canyons to hunt. 
When you have a trailer that big, have to have a good place to camp. around the lake provides that.
As I hunted for deer for a week, I hit several areas in the unit. The only place I saw any elk was Back in the back of Whiteman bench, and a couple of canyons that are past the reservior.

Once we got off the main roads we did not see hardly anyone.


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

So.... I've been down twice. Found a few decent bulls in good velvet. Found a very good number of very good bucks if anybody is interested. I also found in my mailbox a mission call for my son that coincides with my dates. Unfortunately for me, the next in line is going to get a shot at this tag.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey wshiwsfshn, PM sent.....


----------

